# MsSQL: Spalte umbenennen?



## JavaUncle (18. April 2008)

Hi,

ich möchte in MsSQL Server 2005 eine Spalte umbenennen. Versuche es seit einer Stunde, aber finde im Internet keine leicht nachvollziehbare Anleitung dazu.

Kann mir hier vielleicht jemand kurz erklären wie das geht?


----------



## dbwizard (18. April 2008)

JavaUncle hat gesagt.:


> Hi,
> 
> ich möchte in MsSQL Server 2005 eine Spalte umbenennen. Versuche es seit einer Stunde, aber finde im Internet keine leicht nachvollziehbare Anleitung dazu.
> 
> Kann mir hier vielleicht jemand kurz erklären wie das geht?


Hallo,

In Oracle wäre es 


```
alter table test rename column SPALTE_alt to SPALTE_neu;
```

Vieleicht hilft dir dies auch im SQLServer weiter..
Gruss


----------



## Dunas (19. April 2008)

http://www.phpforum.de/archiv_37460_Alter@Table@auf@MSSQL@Datenbank@ber@PHP_anzeigen.html

Ansonsten musst du mal ein wenig nach ALTER TABLE im Bezug auf MSSQL googeln.


----------



## Nico Graichen (19. April 2008)

Es gibt eine fertige Stored Procedure dafür im SQL Server:
http://doc.ddart.net/mssql/sql70/sp_ra-rz_11.htm


----------

